# Seeking guide for loft design



## arifmasum (Jan 15, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I am Arif from Bangladesh. I am new in pigeon farming. I have made a frame of 7'x9' with height of 6'. Walls not given yet. Please suggest me if I should keep 2 opposite walls open for air and cover with steel net? How many pigeon's I should keep in this loft? any further suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks
Arif


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You don't really want 2 opposite walls open and covered in wire. That just creates drafts blowing through. You can leave one wall open for air and ventilation, but if a storm comes up, you then need a way to close it, It must be kept dry. As far as wire or steel net, the holes should be small enough so that mice and rats cannot get in. Don't know what you have there for that. Raised is better because you also don't want the floor getting wet in storms.


----------



## Meep (Feb 23, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> As far as wire or steel net, the holes should be small enough so that mice and rats cannot get in. Don't know what you have there for that.


I know a lot of pigeon keepers use alternative nets as do many chicken keepers, but having had chickens for some time and seen the ups and downs of 'wire netting' you should really consider 1/2" (12mm) hardware cloth... The 1/2" hole size is small enough to keep out most rodents including mice, and it's pretty resistant to larger predators as long as it's properly secured...

On that note even if you predator risk is low, never underestimate how much food a colony of mice can consume if they have access to your loft and it's food source...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would have suggested the heavy gauge hardware cloth 1/2 inch, but not sure what they have there.


----------



## arifmasum (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks a lot Jay3 and Meep  for your kind suggestion. I have made my first loft. Here is the picture link http://i63.tinypic.com/2u4jvyf.jpg


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's nice, but will need a way to close up the front in the bad weather where rain could blow in. Also, that wire will allow mice, rats and snakes to get into the loft. They will eat the eggs and kill the birds. A better choice is 1/2 inch hardware cloth.
Also, the nest boxes should be higher up, especially with snakes and rats able to get in. Pigeons like to roost and nest as high as possible for safety from predators.


----------

